# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  DBF error.The database cannot be open.

## PaulSykes

I have a software call Kodak Trophy(database program).This program stores patient data with x-rays.  Now it is giving an error saying that the database cannot be open.  When I try to reindex  a codebase error appears with the following error Error #:-210, Error #:94003.
Unrecognized or Invalid Field Name EXT NUM

Any ideas?

----------


## rmiao

Did you contact vendor?

----------


## AVENO

Do you know xBase (VFP) language?
Do you have some older data backup?
Does your data folder contain more files than patients.* ?

If you dont know the language then you probably cannot fix the database and check all possible dependences.
The DBF version is stored in the first byte of the physical file. You may use some hexa editor to read it.
If you dont have VFP then you may download the VFP Run-time and some free restricted VFP version.
If you dont have data backup then you have to use whatever is available but data integrity isnt guaranteed in such case and other possible files will not be synchronised with your repared file probably.

The error message is also not clear. There is a difference between database and table .
Does the app folder contain some DLLs which could identify the program version?

Also check these links:
https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Fo...=officegeneral

https://www.repairtoolbox.com/dbfrepair.html    (DBF Repair Toolbox

----------

